# Embark DNA Test Results



## Zeusmommy (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello everyone, not sure if anyone has done the Embark DNA test or how accurate it is. Just received a message that his health results are ready (breed info is still pending). The report is showing: 

Good news! Zeus Hayman did not test positive for any of the genetic diseases that Embark screens for. 

Good news! Zeus Hayman is not a carrier for any of the genetic diseases that Embark tests for. 

Good news! Zeus Hayman tested clear for 8 other common genetic diseases that Embark tests for. 

Zeus Hayman is clear of 157 other genetic diseases that Embark tests for. Click here to see them all! 

My baby seems to be great health!! :angel::angel:

I will come back and post once I receive his breed information


----------



## Zeusmommy (Apr 28, 2018)

Here are the results


----------



## Zeusmommy (Apr 28, 2018)

There's information out there on whether or not an American Staffordshire Terrier is considered a Pitbull. Either way I love him to death!! 

Only reason for my research / question is because where I live in South Florida Pitbulls are ok where I live but say I want to take him to a beach in Dade County, that county has banned pitbulls.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

So the DNA test said no American Pit bull terrier, so it obviously isn't a "pit bull"....


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Zeusmommy said:


> There's information out there on whether or not an American Staffordshire Terrier is considered a Pitbull. Either way I love him to death!!
> 
> Only reason for my research / question is because where I live in South Florida Pitbulls are ok where I live but say I want to take him to a beach in Dade County, that county has banned pitbulls.


Miami-Dade county has 0 care as to whether you have a true APBT, so if I were you, I would avoid that county all together. Even if you just own a blocky headed boston terrier, I would avoid that county.


----------



## Zeusmommy (Apr 28, 2018)

That's where my confusion is because on Wikipedia I see:

The American Staffordshire Terrier, also known as Amstaff (in the United States), is a medium-sized, short-coated American dog breed. It is one of several breeds in the pit bull group

and this:

American Staffordshire Terrier - is the "Official" AKC breed designation for what is classically called the "Pit Bull." 

but yes other articles are saying not the same. If he's not I can take him to Dade County and bring his results so I don't have issues.


----------



## Zeusmommy (Apr 28, 2018)

EckoMac said:


> Miami-Dade county has 0 care as to whether you have a true APBT, so if I were you, I would avoid that county all together. Even if you just own a blocky headed boston terrier, I would avoid that county.


That is true might be better to just avoid it all together. Either way the results were so fun and interesting to read!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

AKC did not want to call them "pit" dogs as dog fighting had become illegal. So they registered them as American Staffordshire Terriers to remove the stigma of the "pit" from the name. Since then, AKC dogs have been bred to a different standard and bred for the show ring, steering them away from the "pit" dog that they came from. So now they are in fact two separate breeds. The APBT is bred for athleticism and drive and maintains the standard of the original game dogs to the best of the abilities of dogmen today without being able to roll them and test their gameness.
AmStaffs are bred to show and bred to meet the standard set by the AKC. Bred away from dog aggression. So you see, they may share some DNA coding, they are NOT the same dogs anymore.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Wikipedia isn't an accredited source for college papers.... meaning anyone can change what it says on wiki with no facts to back it up. Want a "pit" call tom garner want a decent house dog that looks nice but isn't near the handful a "pit" is keep the pup but domt call it a "pit". Pretty simple and been said a billion times...


----------



## Zeusmommy (Apr 28, 2018)

EckoMac said:


> AKC did not want to call them "pit" dogs as dog fighting had become illegal. So they registered them as American Staffordshire Terriers to remove the stigma of the "pit" from the name. Since then, AKC dogs have been bred to a different standard and bred for the show ring, steering them away from the "pit" dog that they came from. So now they are in fact two separate breeds. The APBT is bred for athleticism and drive and maintains the standard of the original game dogs to the best of the abilities of dogmen today without being able to roll them and test their gameness.
> AmStaffs are bred to show and bred to meet the standard set by the AKC. Bred away from dog aggression. So you see, they may share some DNA coding, they are NOT the same dogs anymore.


That's good information, thank you!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

NP. If you really want to learn about the true APBT, the history and some of the dogmen involved, then get your hands on some Richard F. Stratton books. He has 4 out on the APBT.
And of course reading through old threads here will give you some insight as well.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Embark is very accurate but still developing reference panels so will become better over time. I've done a few dogs with them. If you live where there's BSL then an AST or Am Bulldog might still fall under Pit by phenotype even if it's incorrect.


----------

